# How often are expats tested for STD's?



## fyineeded (Jan 21, 2018)

Someone convinced me that it was ok to have unprotected sex because as an expat he was required by law to have all sorts of tests in order to stay in the country. He also said that premarital sex was illegal there and living together etc, so that he was definitely clean. 

But then later on he suddenly said premarital sex was easy to obtain in Dubai. But that despite this, due to the testing "Dubai is very clean".

I of course then realized- someone who believes they can have sex with anyone unprotected because of an assumption that a country is the "cleanest place in the world" Is very likely to catch STDs. Not to mention how untrustworthy someone is who implies they don't ever have sex in Dubai because it's essentially illegal- to then later on after the act claiming it's easy for them to obtain it there. Before the encounter I had been celibate for 2 years and before that I was in a committed relationship for close to 10 years. So I had forgotten all about how serious this issue is. 

How often do expats get tested? He made it seem like he'd have to get tested every time he re-entered the country.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

How often ? Not at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, that dude was blatantly lying to you...

1) There are no tests every time one arrives in the country
2) People on visit or tourist visas are not tested and do not have a medical
3) When applying and renewing residency visa there is a blood test. One thing they check for is HIV and anybody with that gets deported. 

There is a large number of prostitutes and "trying to bag a rich guy hang arounds here". Why somebody would be willing to take a risk, I do not understand. Condoms are easy to obtain everywhere so there is really no excuse. 

That guy might be one who is sleeping around and therefore goes and have regular tests, who knows. Quite deluded attitude.

Apparently STIs have to be reported to the authorities. I did see a list of diseases that are reportable some time ago. How true this is and are they all really reported, I do not know.

Better to stay safe than be sorry.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The guy was lying to you. The ONLY STD people are tested for is HIV/AIDS and that's every two years for their visa renewals, also some strains of Hepatitis. No other STD's are routinely tested for. And definitely people just coming in on tourist visas aren't tested for.

Only HIV/AIDS have to be reported to the authorities. It's up to individuals to look after their own sexual health and get tested for things like HPV, Clamydia etc etc.

Go get yourself tested asap and don't be so gullible next time.

Sex is openly and freely available in the UAE, whether paid for or through people just having a good time. The fact that sex outside of marriage is illegal has zero bearing at all.

ETA - carry protection yourself, don't leave it up to guys to do it.


----------



## fyineeded (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you for the information. Yes I was very gullible. It hadn't occurred to me that he would ask not to use condoms. And I myself had not used condoms for many years due to being with my ex for many years prior to my celibacy. So I completely forgot what a problem STD's are in the world. It's not an excuse, but it's just what happened to me. 

Perhaps he has unprotected sex with all these paid for people you mention too. I am worried and will get tested tomorrow. I just hope I don't have anything too serious from this person. What a terrible way to end a 2 year streak of celibacy.  

I will get tested asap and be hopeful.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Basically if he's having unprotected sex with anyone, he runs the risk of catching something and then passing it on. Hey we've all made silly mistakes. Don't beat yourself up about it. Just head to a doc, get a full STD screening done and fingers crossed all comes back ok.

Good luck.


----------



## fyineeded (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

You would want to wait around two months before getting tested for HSV. It can take that long. Also, not all tests are the same for that and some are better than others. You would want the one considered the best and most accurate. You can google these topics to find out more.


----------

